# Kingaroy Brew Day



## NickB (4/5/09)

Hi all,

Due to the fact that Batz will be up this way, and I've been hanging to have a few people around, I'm planning a brewday/gathering on Sunday the 17th of May at our place in Kingaroy.

Thinking of kicking off at around 10am, and can fire up the BBQ for a few snags etc at lunch time.

No idea of what I'll be brewing as yet, but will have something worked out shortly. Feel free to bring kegs etc if you wish. A chair might also be a good idea as we only have a few.

PM me for my address details if you're keen, and hopefully we'll see you on the 17th!

Cheers


----------



## Sully (4/5/09)

Might actually have that weekend free at this stage... check with leader of opposition later...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (4/5/09)

Sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (4/5/09)

Definite maybe! :lol: Checking with the Minister of finance and war!

Maybe even get that bronco back to ya


----------



## NickB (4/5/09)

LOL, thanks Chappo, would be great if you could make it up! (and yes, ran out of time to collect that Bronco today!)

Cheers


----------



## InCider (4/5/09)

Thanks for the invite Nick! I too am checking with Mrs InCider to see if it clashes with any family activties.


----------



## NickB (4/5/09)

You better be there Sean, especially after your piss-poor effort of pulling out of Winkle's at the last minute.... Actually, I'm not sure Kingaroy is ready for you to be honest.....


Ahem



Cheers


----------



## InCider (4/5/09)

I 'pulled out' in good time - it's just that you guys kept posting the list as me attending! :lol:


----------



## NickB (4/5/09)

For anyone attending - feel free to bring your gear if you like and we can make it a big brew day 

Cheers


----------



## Gavo (5/5/09)

Nick 

Talking with the minister about this ATM and hoping that I will be able to attend, the minister says fine but I do have a bit on. I would like to see what others are doing as I have nothing to compare my brewing with here. If I do come I will probably bring my brewing gear and do a brew. Will get back to you as I am definite maybe. 


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## sirotilc (5/5/09)

Wow - people admitting that they live in Kingaroy 

Sorry to derail - I grew up in Kingaroy from 86-92, on the lower side of hospital hill. It's funny to think that there are some serious AG brewers out that way now (no offence intended of course!). My dad used to do extract brews on the stove, making do with only crystal malt, roast barley, and PoW hops.

He used to pay me 50cents for helping him clean and sanitise his bottles... cheap old bugger

I'm now taking up most of a small apartment in the eastern suburbs in sydney with new (but basic) AG setup that's getting the first workout this weekend. Like father like son?


----------



## NickB (5/5/09)

No worries mate!

Have only been in Kingaroy since Feb of this year, before that Bris, before that Noosa, before that Bris, and before that, Hobart, where I grew up!

The Roy isn't too bad, at least it smells nice on a tuesday (Peanut Roasting Day!)

Cheers


----------



## Gavo (6/5/09)

How's this going? I will change my status from definate maybe to will attend. Just need to get some grain. My not so APA will be on the cards. It will be the first time I have done this one as an AG. I will also be breaking in my new Mashmate Thermometer that I installed in the MLT today.  

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB (6/5/09)

Excellent Gavo, so far as confirmed, is yourself, and....ummm...me! Have invited a couple of beer newbs from work too, so at the very least we can try to convert them!

C'mon guys, give me some numbers. Would like to know how many snags and burgers to buy, and if the numbers are small, I may even attempt a 24hr slow cooked rump steak......maybe.....

Also, anyone wanting to go halves in a batch is more than welcome...PM me and we can arrange what each of us supplies, you will just need to bring a cube, and I'll fill it, then chill my half.

Here's the List anyhow:

Attending:

NickB (Definite)
Batz (Definite unless a work emergency)
NickB's dodgy work buddies (Maybe)
Gavo (Definite)
Sully (Maybe)
Chappo (Maybe)
InCider (Maybe)
TidalPete (Pending Lift and Camping Spot)



Cheers!


----------



## Gavo (6/5/09)

NickB said:


> C'mon guys, give me some numbers.



Yeah, what he said. I'd love to meet a few fellow brewers in the AG game.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## NickB (6/5/09)

Yeah, they're few and far between out this way from what I can tell....

I'm lucky enough (or maybe unlucky enough) to have met a few of the guys at various swaps and brew days around the place.  Most of us are pretty normal guys (not you InCider), and it's really good fun getting together, brewing a beer, and drinking way too much 

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (6/5/09)

NickB (Definite)
Batz (Definite unless a work emergency)
NickB's dodgy work buddies (Maybe)
Gavo (Definite)
Sully (Maybe)
Chappo (Maybe)
InCider (Maybe)
TidalPete (Pending Lift and Camping Spot)
Clean Brewer (Definite :unsure: ) TP, can prob swing by and pick you up on the Sun Morn. and drop back on the Mon?

Sorry Sully, ill hit this one instead of the 24th, I really want to meet Nick before he gots Shot for buying 6 sacks of Grain... :lol:


----------



## NickB (7/5/09)

Thanks CB...Let's make it a Brewday/Wake...ahem... Will be great to meet you anyhow - I guess if you're chucking in the chefing you'll have much more time to brew and (more importantly) attend brew days 

Nah, the SWMBO doesn't really complain too much about my brewing, except to state this evening that tomorrow (Thursday) I'm not to leave her side or even think about beer all evening. Fair call I think, especially after a Wed evening brew 

Cheers!

PS: Number, I Need NUMBERS soon. Let's say confirm by the 13th at the latest if possible...


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Attending:

NickB (Definite)
Batz (Definite unless a work emergency)
NickB's dodgy work buddies (Maybe)
Gavo (Definite)
Sully (Maybe)
Chappo (I'm In! Sully?)
InCider (Maybe)
TidalPete (Pending Lift and Camping Spot)

I won't bring "Sherman" but I will bring just a few wee beers for the trying! Might see if I can make a batch of the bacon buns and Harissa Chicken wings.

Gavo look forward to meeting ya mate.

Cheers

Chappo

Edit: Alright boys if ya need supplies from CraftyBrewer I can pick them up and deliver them as I'm only 10mins away from them. Save you boys some postage yeah?


----------



## Sully (7/5/09)

Attending:

NickB (Definite)
Batz (Definite unless a work emergency)
NickB's dodgy work buddies (Maybe)
Gavo (Definite)
Sully (Definate)
Chappo (I'm In)
InCider (Maybe)
TidalPete (Pending Lift and Camping Spot)

TP lift is on offer... I am staying the for just the day..


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Sully thought you would have taken the opportunity to fill yet another cube, for storage purposes? h34r: 

I'll be designated driver for this one mate!


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Just for those who don't know what to expect here's a photo of NickB'slast brew day...







Looks promising?


----------



## TidalPete (7/5/09)

Sully said:


> Attending:
> 
> NickB (Definite)
> Batz (Definite unless a work emergency)
> ...



Thanks Sully I'll take you up on the lift. Will PM you soon. :icon_cheers: 

CB, 
Many thanks for the offer of a lift but it's really quite a bit out of your way & Sully *IS* going past. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Gavo (7/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Gavo look forward to meeting ya mate.
> 
> 
> Edit: Alright boys if ya need supplies from CraftyBrewer I can pick them up and deliver them as I'm only 10mins away from them. Save you boys some postage yeah?




Same Chappo. Was hoping that you may make an offer like that, Thanks Mate. I will need some grain and Hops, will sort it out soon.

Nick, What can I bring other than brew gear? I will arrive in the morn and will be going home that arvo, night. Will have to drive myself so will have to keep the sampling to a min. <_< 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

gavo said:


> Same Chappo. Was hoping that you may make an offer like that, Thanks Mate. I will need some grain and Hops, will sort it out soon.
> 
> Nick, What can I bring other than brew gear? I will arrive in the morn and will be going home that arvo, night. Will have to drive myself so will have to keep the sampling to a min. <_<
> 
> ...



No worries Gavo,

Just PM me what you have ordered so I know I have picked up the right stuff. Not that CB's ever stuff an order up but if it's gunna happen I guarantee it will have my sticky finger all over it, yeah?


----------



## clean brewer (8/5/09)

Hey Nick,

I should be able to bring my 9ltr keg of "BITS BEER", do you have a little gas that I could give it a charge with once it loses some pouring pressure??? Im sure you would..

Can I bring anything along? I could bring some nice 300gr MSA Rump Steaks for lunch if you want??? I would bring my gear and do a brew maybe aswell, ill have a think, otherwise I might share 1 with you if its available??

How cold has it been getting in the Peanut capital??

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Hey CB,
Do ya need anything CB's while I'm collecting for NickB?

Chappo


----------



## clean brewer (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey CB,
> Do ya need anything CB's while I'm collecting for NickB?
> 
> Chappo



Ill have to have a look mate, only just got a few things for my next bunch of brews, Beerbouy has also offered to grab stuff next Friday aswell from CB'S for me...

Good chance to sneak something in without "She who won't be obeyed" knowing..


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> ...sneak...



That would imply you have someone to answer to, no? :lol: h34r: 

All good mate PM if you need anthing beer related!

Chappo


----------



## clean brewer (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> That would imply you have someone to answer to, no?
> 
> All good mate PM if you need anthing beer related!
> 
> Chappo



Cant sneak anything here mate, even stuff ive showed her, she will still ask "when did you get that" later down the track :blink: .. Lucky she smokes :angry: , gives me an excuse for spending $$$..

Ill let ya know..


----------



## Paul H (8/5/09)

Do they have water in Kingaroy? :huh: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Gavo (8/5/09)

Hey Chappo, when do ya think you will be off to CraftyBrewer? When should I make an oder?

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Gavo,
I'm in there most Saturdays annoying Ross and Mothballs but just let me know when your ready as they are only 10mins away from home so it's easy for me to call in... just not easy to get out, yeah  

Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (8/5/09)

Paul H said:


> Do they have water in Kingaroy? :huh:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



No. I used to stay there once a week in my days as a Rothmans rep and stay at the Kingaroy Hotel Motel and there was only beer available.




Therefore any beer made in Kingaroy has to be Carlton Draught because that is made from beer. Recommend Superpride, one addition. :icon_cheers:

Edit: note the lack of patrons at the hotel, they are obviously at home waiting for home brewing to come to Kingaroy.


----------



## Gavo (8/5/09)

Well ordered base grain today our good mate Chappo is picking them up, already have the specialties and just need to crack them. 
Will be doing a light on the hop side "Kingaroy APA" with a not yet set in concrete hop schedule. Thinking Galaxy for bittering then some Centennial and/or "Organic" Cascade and/or Amarillo for flavor and aroma. Ferment with Wyeast 1272. Pretty much an experiment just for the fun of it. 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## TidalPete (8/5/09)

Anyone want to swap a few yeasts while we're there?
I'm up for a 1272 at least.

TP


----------



## NickB (8/5/09)

Sounds good Gavo.

I'm thinking a lager of some sort for my brew - maybe all Weyermann Pils malt, some Southern Cross @ 60, and something nobley at 15 and flameout... Not sure if I have Saaz, maybe some Sterling or something....

Will consider my options....an order from CB wouldn't be out of the question mind.....

Cheers


----------



## Gavo (8/5/09)

TidalPete said:


> Anyone want to swap a few yeasts while we're there?
> I'm up for a 1272 at least.
> 
> TP



TP the 1272 is not yet opened, brand new smack pack, could bring it along and split it as a starter. I will have some harvested 1968 that I can bring, fresh smack pack just opened last week and will be racking this weekend. I wouldn't mind something for an Octoberfest though.  

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

I'm in Kingas for the day I want to see some local ladies? 






or so Sully said. h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (8/5/09)

gavo said:


> TP the 1272 is not yet opened, brand new smack pack, could bring it along and split it as a starter. I will have some harvested 1968 that I can bring, fresh smack pack just opened last week and will be racking this weekend. I wouldn't mind something for an Octoberfest though.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Gavo,

I could give you a 2nd gen S189 (German Lager) or a 3rd gen 2278 (Czech Pils) in exchange for 2 tubes of your 1272 (See below)?

Tell me how many times you want to split the smackpack (8 max) & I'll bring along the sterilised tubes & the gear to split it. My tubes for an extra 1272.

I can give you a 1007 German Ale (Great for alts) in exchange for your farmed 1968 if you want?

If you don't want any of those PM me & we can haggle as I have others.  

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

TP play nice? Swappin' yeasties and you've barely kissed? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gavo (9/5/09)

Chappo said:


> TP play nice? Swappin' yeasties and you've barely kissed?


 :wub: Aww Chappo don't go starting any rumours there. :lol: 



TidalPete said:


> I could give you a 2nd gen S189 (German Lager)
> 
> Tell me how many times you want to split the smackpack (8 max) & I'll bring along the sterilised tubes & the gear to split it. My tubes for an extra 1272.
> 
> I can give you a 1007 German Ale (Great for alts) in exchange for your farmed 1968 if you want?



Those sound fine. I will have to tell you that I am not up to the tubes and slants stage of my yeast farming path. Just farming and washing. Am happy to split the 1272 but don't have the gear or the knowhow. Am interested to see though.


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer (11/5/09)

Hey Nick,

Not sure how you are going with the Recipe for Sunday, but ive got some small amounts of Chinook, Northern Brewer, Simcoe and Nelson Sauvin..

Got a full 90gr E.K.G and a shitload of POR, Cascade, Willamette and Tettnanger(USA).. Let us know if any of these could help :unsure: ..

Also, would it be better/easier if I brought my 20ltr Urn to use as an extra for the HLT??? Instead of lugging Burner, Gas bottle etc..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## NickB (14/5/09)

CB - Have a 50L vessel i can use as an HLT, and by my calculations, we need 33L for the strike, and 30L for the sparge.

A gas burner and reg would be handy if possible........... Otherwise a 20L Urn would do, however... I already have 3 Fridges/Freezers, 2 FridgeMates, 1x TempMate, 1 x 1800W element, 1X computer and monitor and 1x Stereo running off my 32A circuit, plus I need to find a place for Gavo to plug in his BOD for his brew (factoring in 2400W & 10A to the equation).......... I'm thinking that gas would be the go if possible......Plus a gas bottle if you could (don't really need to buy a third bottle (1X burner, 1 x BBQ here already))!

We'll go about 10KG of Galaxy for the mash, and wing it with the hops. Hopefully Chappo will bring a up an order from CraftBrewer for me, which will extend the hop selection a bit. Will still be beer either way, just hoping the braid in my mash tun holds up with 10+ KG of grain on it!

I re-plumbed the kettle and HLT yesterday, so unless we get an un-pluggable leak somewhere we should be good to go! Haven't done a double batch on my current setup as yet, so 53L pre-boil in a 60L pot should be interesting at the very least!

Batz is also confirmed for the day, and he's bringing a work mate along who has nothing better to do than drink some beers, and join in the mayhem!

Had a possible confirmation from troydo as well, but will update over the next day or two. InCider has yet to respond to my PMs despite me trying to lure him with his pet name (SugarBuns). [this is his favourite for when a larger gentleman is pounding him from behind].

If anyone has any special requests RE the BBQ fodder, let me know. Was planning on some snags and burgers, and maybe a slow-cooked steak if I can source a good rib fillet to go to town on 

Don't forget a chair (if possible), and if you'd like to bring a favourite glass, that would be great. I have a few, but they're all random shapes and sizes.

Anywho, looking forward to seeing some of you again on Sunday, and catching up with those of you I've yet to meet!

Cheers and Beers!

Nick

PS: Will try to settle him, but if you rock up and the dog barks at you, just ignore him! He's a big bloody sook, and will run away if you get too close!

PPS: CB - bring anything you think will go well in the BBQ - You are the Chef after all! Gavo - you're free to use my mill if you nee to crack grain, it's a 2-roller Monster set at .9mm!

Cheers Guys!


----------



## Gavo (14/5/09)

NickB said:


> A gas burner and reg would be handy if possible........... Otherwise a 20L Urn would do, however.. plus I need to find a place for Gavo to plug in his BOD for his brew (factoring in 2400W & 10A to the equation).......... I'm thinking that gas would be the go if possible......Plus a gas bottle if you could (don't really need to buy a third bottle (1X burner, 1 x BBQ here already))!



You can use my burner and bottle if needed I will only need it once starting the boil. 



NickB said:


> 53L pre-boil in a 60L pot should be interesting at the very least!



Looking forward to seeing that as I can see I will be in that situation at some time.




NickB said:


> PPS: CB - bring anything you think will go well in the BBQ - You are the Chef after all! Gavo - you're free to use my mill if you need to crack grain, it's a 2-roller Monster set at .9mm!



Will bring some packet nibbles of some kind, and can bring some brews also. 
Should not need the mill as I ordered milled, although with Chappo's sticky fingers involved in the pickup who knows :lol: . I will crack my specialities before the day. You have got my order haven't you Chappo? :huh: 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

gavo said:


> ...although with Chappo's sticky fingers involved in the pickup who knows :lol: . I will crack my specialities before the day. You have got my order haven't you Chappo? :huh:
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



All safe and sound Gavo... Although I have had a hard time cracking the grain with my butt cheeks  :lol: 

Just need to remember to get the hops out of the freezer before leaving?

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Just been reading this and...


I can bring up a Rambo burner if someone can supplies the gas.
Also just a thought?...Could I throw my hat in the ring and bring up some ingredients and cubes for a beer to be brewed on someone else's gear?
Fingers crossed I remember everyone stuff...

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (14/5/09)

Chappo Mate you can brew with my gear if you want to. Could do a double batch, may just have to rethink the recipe and grain bill. Biggest prob will be getting enough sparge water. That Base grain was 3kg of BB pale ale and 1.5 kg of Wyermanns premium pilsner malt.
I am open for suggestions. Like NickB though I only have a 60lt boiler.

Don't forget the hops :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

gavo said:


> Chappo Mate you can brew with my gear if you want to. Could do a double batch, may just have to rethink the recipe and grain bill. Biggest prob will be getting enough sparge water. That Base grain was 3kg of BB pale ale and 1.5 kg of Wyermanns premium pilsner malt.
> I am open for suggestions. Like NickB though I only have a 60lt boiler.
> 
> Don't forget the hops :icon_cheers:
> ...



CHEERS GAVO!!!! <Pig in Poop Icon>

60lt boiler and a double batch. Pffft! I thought it was gunna be something hard? So what we making and do I need to grab some more hops?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (14/5/09)

Ok, Chappo. Brewing Buddy  I was going to do a APA of some kind I have a number of the bog stock specialty grains (a kg of each) and was going to get through some leftover hops. 
I Have 
15g Galaxy
10g Ns
about 50g Galena
A few British varieties
What you picked up the other day

I was going to cube and ferment with 1272.

Sounds like a bit of a hopburst coming up?


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer (14/5/09)

*So guys, do I actually need to bring any equipment???* I would bring all my gear and do a brew aswell (on top of sharing w/ Nick) but ill be way to excited just to be there.. :beerbang: 

I want to see all you guys in action, Ill be the foreman..  

Gonna bring a 9ltr keg for drinking, is that enough???


----------



## Sully (14/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Gonna bring a 9ltr keg for drinking, is that enough???





For me, what are you gunna drink? h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (14/5/09)

Sully said:


> For me, what are you gunna drink? h34r:



Thats what im worried about Sully..  I dont want to run out, maybe I should bring the only 2 kegs I have with beer in them, then Ill have none for about a week..  

Maybe ill bring a full 9ltr and just buy a carton of Coopers PA just in case???


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

gavo said:


> Ok, Chappo. Brewing Buddy  I was going to do a APA of some kind I have a number of the bog stock specialty grains (a kg of each) and was going to get through some leftover hops.
> I Have
> 15g Galaxy
> 10g Ns
> ...



Hopburst :icon_drool2: 

Okey dokey Gavo! Hopburst it is!


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

Wish I could get to this one but have a busy sunday planned the worst thing is that I will be at the Bunya Mountains not too far from Kingaroy I know but too far to sneak out and grab some milk or go to the shed to fix the toaster. hope you have a good time guys remeber to take heaps of pics although it will be hard to beat the Ross train pics.

Cheers Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Thats what im worried about Sully..  I dont want to run out, maybe I should bring the only 2 kegs I have with beer in them, then Ill have none for about a week..
> 
> Maybe ill bring a full 9ltr and just buy a carton of Coopers PA just in case???




+1 CB

Sully's a beer disposal unit that WILL NOT STOP! Seriously he has well? Issues..

Chappo


----------



## Sully (14/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Thats what im worried about Sully..  I dont want to run out, maybe I should bring the only 2 kegs I have with beer in them, then Ill have none for about a week..
> 
> Maybe ill bring a full 9ltr and just buy a carton of Coopers PA just in case???




Mate can't let you go dry for a week.... we will just drink Nicks instead....


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Maybe ill bring a full 9ltr and just buy a carton of Coopers PA just in case???



Fffttt dont worry about the coopers CB Chappo loves his gold, seen heaps of it in his fridge and Sully well yeah look out for that guy he doesnt even ferment his beer, he reckons theres no point fermenting just takes up drinking time :icon_chickcheers: 


Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Fffttt dont worry about the coopers CB Chappo loves his gold, seen heaps of it in his fridge and Sully well yeah look out for that guy he doesnt even ferment his beer, he reckons theres no point fermenting just takes up drinking time :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> Brad



I have nothin' to say except that Sully framed me I tells ya. I was keeping them for visitors? No? They were there for research and comparision purposes?...

I wouldn't worry to much CB I am sure that there will be heaps of beery goodness without resorting to Commercial brews!


Chappo


----------



## NickB (14/5/09)

Bring whatever you'd like drinks wise guys, but I'll have three taps on - A CAP, a Simcoe Blonde, and the rest of my (Sch)Porter.

As for the gear, I'll really need a burner of some sort - can pinch the BBQ gas bottle if needed, as long as I can get it back in time for the food!

Also, any special requests food wise? Will be picking up the bulk of the meat and nibbles on Saturday, so anything anyone wants let me know by Friday night!

T-Minus 3 sleeps!!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Sully (14/5/09)

NickB said:


> Also, any special requests food wise?


Lobster?? h34r: 








I will shut up now....


----------



## Gavo (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I was keeping them for visitors?



So is that what we get if we come and visit? Golds? 

Sorry to say that I won't be drinking much as I will have to drive. Sounds like Sully will make up for that though.  

Any further ideas for the grain bill Chappo? I reckon about another 4.5kg of Pale Ale Malt? I need a little Cascade left over for a demo brew I am doing at the local show day on Tuesday.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

NickB said:


> Bring whatever you'd like drinks wise guys, but I'll have three taps on - A CAP, a Simcoe Blonde, and the rest of my (Sch)Porter.
> 
> As for the gear, I'll really need a burner of some sort - can pinch the BBQ gas bottle if needed, as long as I can get it back in time for the food!
> 
> ...



I'm bring up my Rambo NickyPoo just for you :wub: but we will need to pinch the BBQ gas as I can't fit my gas bottle in tha car... what with Gavo stubbies and all!


As for food I can only eat fresh mud crab and moreton bay bugs! :icon_cheers: 


Gavo lets go hopbursting!

I can bring Amarillo, Cascade, Chinook, Columbus and Centennial

Say we go

20gr each Columbus and Centennial FWH
20gr each Columbus and Centennial 60mins
15gr each Amar, Casc, Chin 30mins
20gr each Amar, Casc, Chin 15mins
25gr each Amar, Casc, Chin 0mins

260gr of hops YEEHAW! Too much? Too Hoppy?



Chappo


----------



## NickB (14/5/09)

You can bring me a Lobster if you like.....

I take it your Rambo has a standard POL connection on it?

Than Hopburst recipe looks the goods. Can smell it already 

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (14/5/09)

> +1 CB
> 
> Sully's a beer disposal unit that WILL NOT STOP! Seriously he has well? Issues..


Yes, well, I can be too.. :icon_drunk: 


> Bring whatever you'd like drinks wise guys, but I'll have three taps on - A CAP, a Simcoe Blonde, and the rest of my (Sch)Porter.
> 
> As for the gear, I'll really need a burner of some sort - can pinch the BBQ gas bottle if needed, as long as I can get it back in time for the food!
> 
> ...


3 taps??  I will bring a 9kg Gas bottle and a burner for good luck.. How many people will be there now Nick?? 
I will bring some Local Cooked Prawns hey??? 

CB


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

NickB said:


> You can bring me a Lobster if you like.....
> 
> I take it your Rambo has a standard POL connection on it?
> 
> ...



I sure do Pa!

I've gotta admit I'm bloody excited about this day NickyPoo can't wait to meet someof you guys.

Oh yeah I looove hopbursts (Damn Pollux got me hooked I tells ya)

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (14/5/09)

Sounds great Chappo. Push my comfort zone and try something I have not yet quote done. 

Here is my original grain bill thoughts. Any other ideas?

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 60.61 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (2.5 EBC) Grain 30.30 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4.04 % 
0.15 kg Pale Crystal (110.0 EBC) Grain 3.03 % 
0.10 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2.02 % 


Cheers
Gavo.

Edit: Forgot the wheat. Thought I may give it a go.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

gavo said:


> Sounds great Chappo. Push my comfort zone and try something I have not yet quote done.
> 
> Here is my original grain bill thoughts. Any other ideas?
> 
> ...



Gavo I thinking something along these lines?

Recipe: GavoChaps APA HopMonster
Brewer: Trent Chapman
Asst Brewer: Gavo
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Awesome

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.99 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 85.47 % 
1.00 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 8.55 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.85 %  
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.14 % 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort HoHops 8.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (FHops 8.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 

I'm still mucking around with it but what are your thoughts?

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (14/5/09)

Working on it Chappo, Now that lot of grain you picked up for me it was milled and mixed wasn't it? That will change the base malts a little.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

gavo said:


> Working on it Chappo, Now that lot of grain you picked up for me it was milled and mixed wasn't it? That will change the base malts a little.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Gotchya! Forgot? Umm ok lets go backto the drawing board.

How about I punch that in and scale it up but leave the hops additions?

Cheers

(forgetful) Chap Chap


----------



## clean brewer (14/5/09)

> I've gotta admit I'm bloody excited about this day NickyPoo can't wait to meet someof you guys.



F-----g not as excited as me mate, Ive waited a long time for this coming day.. :beerbang: :super:


----------



## Gavo (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> How about I punch that in and scale it up but leave the hops additions?



Well Battery is going dead and no charger until tomorrow. How about we use the grain I bought and just add 5.5kg of BB ale to it? The pilsner was just to drop the EBC a little. I will bring the specialities as per the bill unless we change it. Can you upload the BSM file so I can play with it tomorrow?

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

gavo said:


> Well Battery is going dead and no charger until tomorrow. How about we use the grain I bought and just add 5.5kg of BB ale to it? The pilsner was just to drop the EBC a little. I will bring the specialities as per the bill unless we change it. Can you upload the BSM file so I can play with it tomorrow?
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.




Here you Gavo but no peeking a the other recipes ok! :icon_cheers: 

View attachment Gavo.bsm


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Saw this sign on the way into Kingas last time. Do they really endorse that kind of thing there Nick?


----------



## clean brewer (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Saw this sign on the way into Kingas last time. Do they really endorse that kind of thing there Nick?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nearly choke a man.............


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Oh and TP I have a present for you to mate






Stops those nasty follow thru's :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete (14/5/09)

:lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Saw this sign on the way into Kingas last time. Do they really endorse that kind of thing there Nick?



There's a guard at the border of the town who enforces that law upon entry.

Then we have Lamb Chops with 'special sauce' on the BBQ for lunch....



h34r:


----------



## NickB (14/5/09)

Oh, and to answer the question from before...

Confirmed are:

Myself
Batz
Batz's Mate (not a brewer but will not escape the conversion)
Chappo
Sully
Clean brewer
Gavo
Tidal Pete
My dodgy work mates (also for conversion)

That makes at least 8, and with something like 80L being brewed we should be in for a cracker of a day!

Had a practice BBQ for mother's day last weekend, so just need to fill the gas bottle, filter and keg the Simcoe Blonde, clean up the brewery, and get the food.

Getting excited!!!!

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (14/5/09)

Just used the "Zwickle Method" to do my transfer into my 9ltr keg, so easy.. Myself and 9ltr of Skunk Fart Ale are on our way to Kingaroy.. :super:


----------



## NickB (14/5/09)

As long as it's not PeteFart then we'll be all good.

Oh, and I got my bag of Chinook Flowers form Gilbrew today... Can't stop sniffing the bloody things! :icon_drool2: (yes I have a problem, and I don't care!)

Cheers


----------



## Gavo (15/5/09)

Ok Chappo. I'm awake now.

I haven't got any carapils, in fact I havn't used it for a while. I also only have 800 grams of carared, So a tweaked the grain bill a little. Waddaya reckon about the wheat for head retention rather than the carapils? I have just started on this little venture/experiment. The extra Caramunich would easily be balanced by the small amount of hops and medium IBU. h34r: 

See what you think.
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.51 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 51.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 74.24 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner Premium (2.5 EBC) Grain 13.10 % 
0.80 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 6.99 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.93 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 

My IBU shows a little different, but Phht.
Gonna have to bring another pot as mash in is 29lt and sparge is 2 rounds at 19lt. My BOD is only 25 lt. No Prob though I have a 12lt stockpot I can bring also.

Don't worry too much about those bottles Chappo, I can grab them QB weekend I will be dragging a trailer back home from Brizvagas then anyway.



Two more sleeps woohoo.... Looking like a great day Nick.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

gavo said:


> Ok Chappo. I'm awake now.
> 
> I haven't got any carapils, in fact I havn't used it for a while. I also only have 800 grams of carared, So a tweaked the grain bill a little. Waddaya reckon about the wheat for head retention rather than the carapils? I have just started on this little venture/experiment. The extra Caramunich would easily be balanced by the small amount of hops and medium IBU. h34r:
> 
> ...


Looking good Gavo! What grains do I need to bring to this brew? 5kgs Pale Malt BB? SOme specialty grains?

If I don't have to bring the bottles Gavo I can shoe horn the 55lt MT and the 60lt boiler if that helps?

I getting pretty bloody keen on this brew day let me tells ya!

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

Oh and TP just so we have a little warning of the silent but deadlies that your famous for would it be to muchto ask that you have one of these pressed firmly between your butt cheeks?







h34r: 


Chappo


Pweerrrt!


----------



## Gavo (15/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh and TP just so we have a little warning of the silent but deadlies that your famous for would it be to muchto ask that you have one of these pressed firmly between your butt cheeks?



I don't mind a bit of music for ambience... but stinky music? <_< 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (15/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Looking good Gavo! What grains do I need to bring to this brew? 5kgs Pale Malt BB? SOme specialty grains?
> 
> If I don't have to bring the bottles Gavo I can shoe horn the 55lt MT and the 60lt boiler if that helps?
> 
> ...



I reckon the kettle won't go astray My MLt should handle it just fine. I have those specilaty grains so just the extra 5 kg of BB ale will be good and any hops that I don't have at your place.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

No worries Grains and Hops! Excellent! :icon_cheers: 

NickB any chance getting one of these to counter balance petes music?






Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

Ok guys I'm off to Springbrook Mountain for the evening and tomorrow to do some tiling for the FIL. BUT Lissa didn't get to CB's today to pick my order up so you have this evening to get organised if you want the Chap Chap pack horse to bring anything up anything for you guys from CB's. Just let Ross know via a phone call to give him some notice (which I didn't do tehehehe).

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (16/5/09)

Sooo... I know NickB said he was kicking a brew off at around ten am, but what time are people turning up? All new to me.

Chappo, I will crush the specialty grain today with the Sherman like mill. I also want to see what others reckon about the crush.
I screwed up on posting that grain bill, The 450g cara-pils is meant to be 450g caramunich 1. Are we happy with that? I also have some crystal caraamber caraaroma

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## winkle (16/5/09)

Chappo said:


> No worries Grains and Hops! Excellent! :icon_cheers:
> 
> NickB any chance getting one of these to counter balance petes music?
> 
> ...



Sigh, yet another photo of InCider in drag :blink: .
Have a good one, hopefully every ones feet will escape scalding.


----------



## clean brewer (16/5/09)

gavo said:


> Sooo... I know NickB said he was kicking a brew off at around ten am, but what time are people turning up? All new to me.
> 
> Chappo, I will crush the specialty grain today with the Sherman like mill. I also want to see what others reckon about the crush.
> 
> ...



Ill be leaving the Bay about 6am  hopefully ill get there by about 9am :unsure: .. Thats if I dont get another speeding ticket... 

Ive got my brew gear ready to go, just contemplating whether to take it or not to do a brew aswell..


----------



## Sully (16/5/09)

Chappo and I are leaving Narangba at 0800 (depending on alcohol consumption tonight), picking up TP about 0830-0845 depending on traffic, so eta will be around 1100ish.. Will try and get away a bit earlier if possible.

Any last minute things required Nick? I might bring a cob loaf if its ok to use your oven...? 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Gavo (16/5/09)

CB bring the gear and brew!!!

I will leave here around 7:00am and should get there between 9:00 and 10:00am. I am feeling a bit scummy I am just bringing some Chips and Nuts (Cashews). 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

Cob loaf sounds great Sully.

Just finished the shopping for tomorrow, so plenty of snags, burgers, kebabs and chicken wings on the menu. Plenty of nibbles too.

Have grabbed a couple of big bottles of water too - I'll show you tomorrow why it's not a good idea to drink the town water around here.....

Anywho, just bring yourselves, brew gear, sleeping gear (whoever is staying), tasters/kegs and your $50 entry fee.... h34r:



See you all tomorrow!

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (16/5/09)

gavo said:


> CB bring the gear and brew!!!
> 
> I will leave here around 7:00am and should get there between 9:00 and 10:00am. I am feeling a bit scummy I am just bringing some Chips and Nuts (Cashews).
> 
> ...



Ive got it ready, just not much room in my little "Beep Beep" Barina, ill make the call tonight whether I bring it or not...

Im bringing some Prawns, a 9ltr Skunk Fart Ale.... Cant wait.. :beerbang: Now for the drive....


----------



## Gavo (16/5/09)

NickB said:


> $50 entry fee.... h34r:



:blink: 

Should have told you that I am a tightwad. :lol: 

Do you take eftpos?  

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

Yep Gavo, just swipe.... h34r:


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

Oh, could I possibly get someone to bring a John Guest T or Splitter??? Got something in the works, but don't have the piece, and too late to get onto Ross to order one.....

Cheers


----------



## Sully (16/5/09)

NickB said:


> Oh, could I possibly get someone to bring a John Guest T or Splitter??? Got something in the works, but don't have the piece, and too late to get onto Ross to order one.....
> 
> Cheers



Yep, done... Just have to remember it in the morning...


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

*Mr Burns Voice* Eexxxxelent....


----------



## TidalPete (16/5/09)

Sully said:


> Yep, done... Just have to remember it in the morning...



Marker-pen a note on your forehead & try to get Chappo out of bed earlier so those other buggers won't have time to eat all CB's prawns before we get there.  
I can be at the pickup spot by 6.00am. h34r: 

TP


----------



## Gavo (16/5/09)

Grains crushed, car packed ready to go. B) Road trip...

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer (16/5/09)

> Marker-pen a note on your forehead & try to get Chappo out of bed earlier so those other buggers won't have time to eat all CB's prawns before we get there.
> I can be at the pickup spot by 6.00am.


TP, Ive only allowed 1 per person...  



gavo said:


> Grains crushed, car packed ready to go. Road trip...
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.


Yes, well, I cleaned the inside of my car this afternoon, cracked my Grain for a "Pillar of Stout" and have got 2 cubes ready, and my brew gear sorted..

SWWBO reckons I should take it and brew aswell(on top of sharing nicks), just not convinced yet!!! :unsure: 

Should I???


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

YES, YOU FREAKING WELL SHOULD! (unless it's an electric rig, then no, coz you'll kill my breakers! )


----------



## clean brewer (16/5/09)

NickB said:


> YES, YOU FREAKING WELL SHOULD! (unless it's an electric rig, then no, coz you'll kill my breakers!  )


Ok then, may as well increase the amount of litres brewed, need to catch up.. Its all gas mate from the Pre-historic times..  No-one better laugh at it.. :lol:


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

Seriously, my HERMS is bolted to milk crates. You've got nothing for anyone to laugh at!

Gas is good BTW - I'm gas for the HLT and Kettle....

Better go and have some food I think.... My surprise beer is going to my head (and it's pretty damn good, if I do say so myself!)

Cheers

PS: This would take the brewing tally close to 100L for tomorrow. Farking great work!!!!!!!


----------



## clean brewer (16/5/09)

NickB said:


> Seriously, my HERMS is bolted to milk crates. You've got nothing for anyone to laugh at!
> 
> Gas is good BTW - I'm gas for the HLT and Kettle....
> 
> ...



Hey mate, 
You got something to put my kettle on high enough to drain into a cube/sparge into kettle??? Also have that 5kg Galaxy packed, I havnt cracked it though...

Have you got enough water for all this brewing???


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

Yep, sure we can find a milk crate or something for you!

No need to crack the grains, I'll be doing mine in the morning.

Rainwater tank is pretty much full, so no problem with water 

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (16/5/09)

Have a great day guys,

Wish I was coming.  

PB


----------



## NickB (16/5/09)

Next time PB.... Make the road trip up anytime mate!

OK, so everything is prepped.

Batz and his mate are confirmed starters. I shall be up bright and early ready for a massive day of beery madness!

Oh, and if Mrs Chappo has managed to grab my stuff from CraftBrewer, I should be using my brand new refrac as well!!!

See you all in the morning!

Cheers and Beers!!!


----------



## clean brewer (16/5/09)

NickB said:


> Next time PB.... Make the road trip up anytime mate!
> 
> OK, so everything is prepped.
> 
> ...



Just about to have a Night Cap and ill be in bed, up early for the drive, car packed and ready to go..See ya in the morning.........


----------



## LLoyd (17/5/09)

Clean Brewer have a good brew day... you bloody deserve it! 

As much as I love Perth, Im so in the wrong state! You Qld's are dedicated and I kind of think kind... even tho your cruel to sheep! (omg my first sheep joke)... have fun today you lucky things.... Cheers 

Katie  :super:


----------



## clean brewer (17/5/09)

LloydieP said:


> Clean Brewer have a good brew day... you bloody deserve it!
> 
> As much as I love Perth, Im so in the wrong state! You Qld's are dedicated and I kind of think kind... even tho your cruel to sheep! (omg my first sheep joke)... have fun today you lucky things.... Cheers
> 
> Katie  :super:



Thanks Katie, you're a gem.. Finally I get to go to one of these awesome looking events and meet some great blokes...

Its 550am and Im about to leave, you little ripper................. Dont forget the splitter Sully! See you all when I get there..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

I'm AWAAAAAKE!

Time for a hearty brekkie, then we'll be into it!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Sully (17/5/09)

Chappo and I are just leaving, a bit later than expected and a little bit secondhand (bloody Chappo is a BAAAAD influence)

See you in 2hrs and 35min, or so google says.....

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (17/5/09)

Have a great day Brewers, wish I could have made it Nick, will get out there one day soon. Newbs you are in for something special....You''ll get to sample some fantastic beers and there is NOTHIN like the comradery (read: men behaving normally, which of course is seen as badly by the fun police :lol on these days. Brewing with others you learn a lot too, if you can remember it  

Screwy


----------



## InCider (17/5/09)

That Chappo is a bad influence Sully - you should know that by now!

Post some bloody pics so I can see how many of them I'm in!

S.


----------



## Screwtop (17/5/09)

Well I'm off now to have a really nice day doing absolutely nothing brewing related :angry:


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

OK, first pic....

View attachment 27160






PS: Chappo, Sully and Tidal Pete have stopped on the way for a dirty weekend.


----------



## muckey (17/5/09)

NickB said:


> PS: Chappo, Sully and Tidal Pete have stopped on the way for a dirty weekend.




did chapnav get lost??


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

Don't make bring out the photo's [Chappo}


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

Muckey said:


> did chapnav get lost??




I could have warned you not to use the Nav Pete 2000


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

Nick is unable to post any pics atm as he has sticky stuff all over his hands and face.....


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

FFS Pete, control yourself


----------



## InCider (17/5/09)

Thanks for the PM Nick - it's mutual! :lol: 

is there no password on your PC?


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

Wheres a mod when you need one, these buggers are posting crap under my username


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

NickB said:


> Wheres a mod when you need one, these buggers are posting crap under my username




I'll have a whip around and see if I can find one..............nope sorry no luck here


----------



## Gavo (17/5/09)

Well Sully, Chappo and TP did finally make it. 
They stopped to make a pickup for Chappo on the way.




Although it seems that Sully wants to keep it for himself.




:icon_vomit: 

Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (17/5/09)

The "Gavo Chappo Hopburst APA"

Mash in 11kg of grain 28lt water. 50lt esky MLT?



Mash temp dead on 66 C. Dropped .5 degree C during 60 min mash.



Chappo adding first round of sparge water. Two rounds at 18 lt. Sparge temp 77 degrees C.



On each brew day there must be a spill. Chappo did you close that tap?



Halfway there.



Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (17/5/09)

Some more pics.

Getting ready for Boilover.



Is this all for me?



Cubed. Chappo will ferment with US-05? Gavo using 1272. Will compare.



Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/5/09)

Once again NickB thanks for a great day. Well worth the effort. Many thanks to Mrs NickB as well for putting up with "Captain Crazy Hands" TidalPete and the rest of us. Great food, beer and company made it a great day.

Gavo, Batz, CB & TP great meeting you guys finally. 

Unfortunately Gavo your not as good looking as I thought you would be. I think it's that beer gut that really lets down the whole package or should I say puts a verandah over the package? Thankfully you make that up with great brewing skills. It will indeed be interesting how these two turn out with different yeasts and very much lookin forward to a comparison at the BB grain day.

TP I think we need to change your nickname to "Stinky" Pete. There is no doubt you have enough natural gas to fire a Power Station. Batz what do ya think? Possible or not? Seriously Pete is was great to get to know you and taste some of your very tasty beers. However if I find the asshole that fed you the curried eggs I gunna put dead prawns in their mash!!! Seriously why would you do that to your fellow brewers? :icon_vomit: 

Sully thanks again for getting me and Pete to our final destinations. Champion effort.

Oh NickB thanks for the lend of a cube. FFS I remember everything except the Grains Of Paradise for "Stinky" Pete and a cube for myself. I am such a tard?

Cheers

One very knackered Chappo :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (18/5/09)

Here it a pick of TP/stinky pete at the day.






And here is NickB using his pick to mash some grains.



:lol: 

Yep thanks NickB Mrs NickB for putting on a great day and great food. Chappo for remembering our grains and hops. TP for the lessons on splitting a Wyeast pack and other entertainment. CB, Batz, Sully, Chappo, NickB and Pete it was great meeting you all and enjoying a good day of brewradery.

Chappo I really am very good looking, maybe that XXXX is ruining your judgement. 

Did TP get enough Prawns? he reckons he only had two.




Gavo.


----------



## Sully (18/5/09)

Nick, Kudos for the day and for putting on the BBQ. Pass it on to Mrs Nick for putting up with us as well. Apologies for being a bit later than anticipated, Chap Chap's fault forcing me to consume waaay to much alcohol the night before.... 

CB and Gav, great to meet you guys to put faces to names. CB - I'm still finding it surreal that we had the same stomping ground and never crossed paths before. Batz, TP & Chap Chap, good to catch up again and shoot the shyte. Alot of laughs and comradery enjoyed on these events.

Chap Chap, TP was very well behaved on the trip with his bodily functions, and IIRC, you were the one that stunk us out on the way home!!! Glad to see you made it home safely and hope your ears have recovered. Also we better start behaving or the girls won't let us out and play anymore.

Cheers again guys, see you all next round.

Sully :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

Sully said:


> ...Also we better start behaving or the girls won't let us out and play anymore...


Awww Sully? Come on mate gotta admit it was fun? You came good after several :icon_vomit: .

Yes maybe it should have been more like "Stinky" Chappo? I was turning myself off.

Did you get a lecture as well?? <_<

EDIT: Just wanted to add that I made a point of getting around to trying all the brewers beers and each one exceptional IMHO!

Certainly for me the two big one's for the day were NickB's SchPorter and CB's Skunkfary just brilliant. TP's was brilliant too.


----------



## TidalPete (18/5/09)

Just a quick on to thank both Nick & Mrs Nick for their great hospitality yesterday. :icon_cheers: 
Was great to finally meet up with CB, Chappo & Gavo for the first (But not the last) time & to have a few beers with all you other blokes as well.
Had a wonderful day what with the abundance of great food, great beer & great company :super: which proves yet again that it's not quantity that makes for a good brewday but the quality.

Can't wait for the next one Nick.  

TP


----------



## clean brewer (18/5/09)

NickB showing Batz & Sully how he uses his Hop-sock as a Willy warmer????


Pete brought his own chips and never shared one!!


Pete the Pensioner showing how to save money on Liquid Yeast..


You hearing me Batz???


Pete playing with his hose..


Chappo dropping one..


Its all happening..



Gavo armed and ready for the boil-over


NickB's Herms


The Foremen checking the progress of my brew..


Gavo and Chappos Spent Grains, lots of flour..


Pillar of Stout spent Grains..


A big thanks to NickB for holding a brew day at his house and for letting me crash the night also, I really appreciated it as I was a bit busted.. Also to his lovely partner for having us there aswell.. Thanks also for the mass array of food, youse did very well and Im sure youse will never run out of Potato Chips..  

It was great to meet Batz, TP, Chappo, Sully and Gavo.. You are all a top bunch of blokes and it was good to see some different brew rigs in action, even the B.O.D.... 

A good 100litres brewed for the day and I ended up with 40+litres ready to ferment.. :super: A nice clear "Pillar of Stout" and "Nicks 1st Double all Galaxy"


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

CB,
Great photo's mate. I was an great day and like wise meeting you and the other guys. Thanks for the prawns CB they were great if only you could get one of TP the seafood guzzlin' monster that he is.

Yeah that Batz guy is as deaf as a post, huh? 

Oi TP that's one of me steins you cunnin' rat bag! (last photo)


Thought there was a lougi in me brew? :lol: 

Cheers 


Chappo

@Gavo - There were a couple of shots of Nick's well rigged tempmate that I reckon should be posted as a how to do thread. :lol:


----------



## Sully (18/5/09)

Where is Incider in all the photos?????? :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

clean brewer said:


> Chappo dropping one..
> View attachment 27219



Look closely at my butt cheeks you just make out his head? :icon_cheers: 

Chappo


----------



## NickB (18/5/09)

Thanks for a cracker of a day fellas!

Great to meet CB and Gavo for the first time, and great to catch up with those who I've had the displeasure of meeting before.

All brews went well, and my half of the lager is bubbling away happily in the fridge as we speak. Will bring some along to the mid year swap methinks!

Awesome photos BTW!

My favourite part of the day was getting to try all those awesome beers, and TP trying to hand grind my motorised salt & pepper shakers!

CB and I kicked on until my half of the brew was chilled, and then the poor little fella was all tuckered out and snoring by 8pm!  (I made it past 9 somehow!!!) Woke up feeling bloody fantastic this morning! It's amazing what some neurofen and about 10L of water can do before bed 

Anyway, thanks for all those who brought nibbles and food - I'll most likely put on a number of kilos polishing those off 

Oh, and thanks for the Picture Magazine Sully...But why were all the pages stuck together h34r:

Cheers


PS: Thanks to everyone who upped my post count significantly on the day, and a special mention to InCider, who was actually there (in Chappo's pants!)


----------



## InCider (18/5/09)

I can't get the smell of Chappos Chocolate Canal our of my mouth! Why? WHY?


----------



## clean brewer (18/5/09)

> CB and I kicked on until my half of the brew was chilled, and then the poor little fella was all tuckered out and snoring by 8pm! (I made it past 9 somehow!!!) Woke up feeling bloody fantastic this morning! It's amazing what some neurofen and about 10L of water can do before bed



Shit I only realised how early I was in bed by as I txt Natalie at bedtime and it was 8.07pm.. And Snoring?? h34r: No wonder I woke up so early to go to the toilet and drink 3 glasses of water and suffering a big headache.. :unsure: Its not helping at the moment with a whinging 2 year old in my ear.. :angry: I need to go to bed................................

I put all my photos in the Gallery....


----------



## Gavo (18/5/09)

Chappo said:


> @Gavo - There were a couple of shots of Nick's well rigged tempmate that I reckon should be posted as a how to do thread. :lol:



What do you mean this one. 


NickB assured me it was ok... after I was flung across the room. I did also wonder what those 6' long mounds were in his garden. He said that they were piles of spent grain.

Good work on the HERMS though NickB. It would be good to see it mounted on some sort of framework. If you need some welding done just come across to Miles for the trip. I am sure we can come up with some portable frame that can be easily packed away when needed.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

gavo said:


> What do you mean this one.
> View attachment 27238
> 
> NickB assured me it was ok... after I was flung across the room. I did also wonder what those 6' long mounds were in his garden. He said that they were piles of spent grain.
> ...


ROFL! :lol: 

That the one. NickB assured me that the tape was special electrical insulation tape  



Gavo, Is there one of TP reading Sully's naughty Mag?


----------



## Gavo (18/5/09)

Chappo said:


> That the one. NickB assured me that the tape was special electrical insulation tape



That's what he told me just before I was flung across the brewery. :lol: 



Chappo said:


> Gavo, Is there one of TP reading Sully's naughty Mag?



Leave TP alone, He was only reading it for the informative articles... or so he told me anyway.



By the way Chappo, have you got that hopburst fermenting yet or are you just collecting the cube? Last time I checked your sig it looked like you had a couple of fermenters spare.

Gavo.


----------



## sav (18/5/09)

Sorry I missed it boys looks like it was a cracka,next time


----------



## Gavo (18/5/09)

While we are talking about pics, here are a few more.

Car antenna adornments used in the bay.



TP adamant he only had two prawns... Hmnn or was that two kilo of prawns.



A really very handsome bloke dealing out the hops. (full time job)




TP having a quite conversation with Batz.



Some of the gear neatly arranged in the brewery.



Have to say again what a great day I had and I am sure was had by all. Tasted some great beers. Hope to sort out a brew day at my place soon.

Gavo.


----------



## Sully (18/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Gavo, Is there one of TP reading Sully's naughty Mag?



:angry: 

umm, IIRC Chappo, *you* bought the mag and wanted some 'alone' time with it...

:lol:


----------



## NickB (18/5/09)

gavo said:


> What do you mean this one.
> View attachment 27238
> 
> NickB assured me it was ok... after I was flung across the room. I did also wonder what those 6' long mounds were in his garden. He said that they were piles of spent grain.
> ...




LethalCorpse - Seriously, look away.... h34r:

But seriously, I did order another jiffy box from ross, and will mount that properly soon (you fkers! )

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (18/5/09)

Hey Nick,

Could you post/PM me the vitals of the shared brew?? Gravity/Hops etc etc.. Need to work out what im going to turn it into..


----------



## Gavo (18/5/09)

NickB said:


> But seriously, I did order another jiffy box from ross, and will mount that properly soon (you fkers!  )



When was that? Today? I didn't see it in that order that Chappo brought up for you.  

Gavo.


----------



## browndog (18/5/09)

NickB said:


> LethalCorpse - Seriously, look away.... h34r:
> 
> But seriously, I did order another jiffy box from ross, and will mount that properly soon (you fkers! )
> 
> Cheers



Nick's gunna get in trouble.......... and rightly so.


----------



## NickB (18/5/09)

It was in the box! Just for reference, that particular fridgemate is mounted on the top back of a 6' tall fridge....


Grrrrrr


Cheers


----------



## Gavo (19/5/09)

NickB said:


> It was in the box! Just for reference, that particular fridgemate is mounted on the top back of a 6' tall fridge....
> 
> 
> Grrrrrr
> ...



:lol: 

Show us a pick when it's fixed Nick.

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

NickB said:


> LethalCorpse - Seriously, look away.... h34r:
> 
> But seriously, I did order another jiffy box from ross, and will mount that properly soon (you fkers!  )
> 
> Cheers



ROFL! :lol: 

Last time you leave Chappo unattended with a camera in the brewery Nicko. Tehehehe! 


Thanks Gavo for being me brewing buddy. I haven't got the hoppy APA in the fermenter yet because Sully unfortunately couldn't part with it. I was just easier letting him have it for a while than him kicking and screaming in the driveway of his place (think 3 year old in the supermarket style tanty). h34r: .

Hopefully get my hands on it tomorrow so I put it straight down when I get home.

Once again guys it was a great day and maybe it's an event we can permanently put into the calendar? Maybe alternate between NickB and Gavo? I would be keen to keep in touch (brew day wise) with you guys.


Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Sully (19/5/09)

Hey, I'm no longer the Cube King... Nick has more in cubes than me, so he should wear the crown...


----------



## InCider (19/5/09)

NickB said:


> LethalCorpse - Seriously, look away.... h34r:
> 
> But seriously, I did order another jiffy box from ross, and will mount that properly soon (you fkers! )
> 
> Cheers



That really needs to be posted in the tempmate website


----------



## NickB (19/5/09)

Sully said:


> Hey, I'm no longer the Cube King... Nick has more in cubes than me, so he should wear the crown...




LOL, however, you have chappo's brew in one of my cubes, therefore, you STILL have more than me 

Cheers


----------



## InCider (19/5/09)

Hey Nick, you sent me an email asking me to suck you sock. WTF? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

InCider said:


> Hey Nick, you sent me an email asking me to suck you sock. WTF? :lol:




In all fairness it was me InCider :wub: 

You know how shy I am?


Chappo


----------



## Gavo (19/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Once again guys it was a great day and maybe it's an event we can permanently put into the calendar? Maybe alternate between NickB and Gavo? I would be keen to keep in touch (brew day wise) with you guys.




Yeah I reckon I'd be in that. I've got a fellow up the road may be interested coming over to the good side of brewing. He is showing interested in joining a brew day. I have been slowly and deviously destroying his taste buds making it harder for him to accept kit brewing.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

gavo said:


> Yeah I reckon I'd be in that. I've got a fellow up the road may be interested coming over to the good side of brewing. He is showing interested in joining a brew day. I have been slowly and deviously destroying his taste buds making it harder for him to accept kit brewing.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Just wait until he destroys his tooth enamel on your little hopburst that's bubbling away? I'm sure you won't get that kind of flavour from K&K my friend?

BTW when you come down to pick up ya grain are ya staying over night per chance? I wouldn't mind catching up for a brew or five?

Cheers

Chappo
Edit: piss typing again h34r:


----------



## Gavo (19/5/09)

Chappo said:


> BTW when you come down to pick up ya grain are ya staying over night per chance? I wouldn't mind catching up for a brew or five?



I will be down for the weekend with the family and staying with Mum and Dad inlaws. Will be a busy weekend Caravan and Camping show, Helping the bro weld up a boat trailer. Have to get the bottles from you so will catch up anyways.... somehow.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/5/09)

gavo said:


> I will be down for the weekend with the family and staying with Mum and Dad inlaws. Will be a busy weekend Caravan and Camping show, Helping the bro weld up a boat trailer. Have to get the bottles from you so will catch up anyways.... somehow.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.




Geezus! Sounds like a full schedule Gavo might have to come over to yours and show ya how to weld then?  

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (19/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Geezus! Sounds like a full schedule Gavo might have to come over to yours and show ya how to weld then?
> 
> Chappo



BL&^dy smart arse. Are you aware that you can weld on metal thinner than 6mm? :lol: Yeah my bro is almost across the river and up the road from you. A good beer is always needed when welding.

Gavo.


----------



## NickB (19/5/09)

OK,

so just took a gravity reading from the brew after recalibrating the refractometer (Not listening to you again Chappo!!!), and looks like we hit our volumes of 42L post boil, and was a little higher on the gravity at 1.058 

Recipe was:

10.00 KG BB Galaxy

Mashed @ 66C for nearly 2 hours in the end

50g Southern Cross @ 60
40g Saaz @ 15
50g Saaz @ 0

CB's half no-chilled into a cube.
My half chilled down to pitching temp and fermenting with S-189.

As mentioned, 1.058 OG
Looks like 47 IBUs
Expected ABV of 5.8%

Will attempt to bring at least some along to the mid year swap.

Cheers!


----------



## InCider (20/5/09)

Chappo said:


> In all fairness it was me InCider :wub:
> 
> You know how shy I am?
> 
> ...



I'm ready and waiting dearest!


----------



## Gavo (20/5/09)

Okay I put the hop monster in the fermentor today. OG of 1061 in 21lt. Took a taste of the sample and all I could taste for the next two hours was Hops. Talk about a bite to the tongue.

Ought to be a cracker of a beer.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB (20/5/09)

WE WANT SAMPLES MATE!


----------



## chappo1970 (20/5/09)

gavo said:


> Okay I put the hop monster in the fermentor today. OG of 1061 in 21lt. Took a taste of the sample and all I could taste for the next two hours was Hops. Talk about a bite to the tongue.
> 
> Ought to be a cracker of a beer.
> 
> ...




Can't wait to ferment this baby I'm positive it's gunna be a cracker! Gavo don't forget to dry hop it! 

Might need to see a dentist once the keg drained thou?







NickB I'll be sure to get a sample to ya mate!

Chappo


----------



## NickB (20/5/09)

May not need a dentist, but definitely will need a reconstructive plastic surgery specialist to reconstruct the parts of your face burnt away by the excessive luplins...............................
.......................................











h34r:



















Cheers


----------



## Gavo (20/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Can't wait to ferment this baby I'm positive it's gunna be a cracker! Gavo don't forget to dry hop it!



Yep I reckon I will rack and dry hop late Saturday or Sunday. I did a starter with one of the test tubes that TP prepared with the smack pack. That 1272 went off like a rocket, 48 hours and it was well and truly to ready to pitch. I will aim to bring some samples down to the grain pickup.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB (20/5/09)

POO!

No more (Sch)Porter.....

Last half pint from the keg.......

Definitely next on the to-brew list 




Cheers


----------



## Gavo (24/5/09)

Well I dry hopped the hopmonster today. Thought I'd upload a pic.




:icon_drool2: 

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## clean brewer (29/5/09)

Here is a tasty little pic of the Krausen of the Brew that I shared with Nick and dumped on my A.I.P.A Wyeast 1056 yeast cake, its going off..... :beerbang: 




:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Gavo (29/5/09)

Crikey CB, don't let it crawl away!

Crash chilling the hop monster now. Hop matter dropping like crazy.

Gavo.


----------



## NickB (29/5/09)

My batch of the Brew Day Lager is down to about 1.013 (No Pics Sorry - Photographing TiadalPete broke my camera ), so should polyclar and keg in the next week or so, and will bring some bottles or the keg to Swap next weekend!

CB - Bloody Hell! That's gonna crawl out an make it's way back to Kingaroy!  Maybe I shouldn't have given you 23 of the 42L.... h34r:







J/K mate! Will make a good excuse to head up your way to give it a sample!

Cheers

PS: Depending on how yours is going, if you want to, fill a PET bottle from the primary and I'll bring my Carb Cap along, and we'll carb up a sample at the swap.........maybe.....


----------



## Batz (29/5/09)

Back from the land of the working as of tonight....thanks Nick for a great day just what I needed the break up the tour.
It was really nice to meet up with everybody and drink some fantastic beers , love that Porter/Swartz thingy Nick.


Batz


----------



## clean brewer (29/5/09)

> Crikey CB, don't let it crawl away!


Its alright now, settled down a bit but it took off like a bomb hey....


> Maybe I shouldn't have given you 23 of the 42L....


Yeh, sorry bout that extra bit I got..  


> J/K mate! Will make a good excuse to head up your way to give it a sample!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS: Depending on how yours is going, if you want to, fill a PET bottle from the primary and I'll bring my Carb Cap along, and we'll carb up a sample at the swap.........maybe.....


Anytime Nick.. I think a Hop Bomb will be a regular brew here...

It could just be ready for the swap, not carbed though... Half-fix doesnt have any gas does he???????



> Back from the land of the working as of tonight....thanks Nick for a great day just what I needed the break up the tour.
> It was really nice to meet up with everybody and drink some fantastic beers , love that Porter/Swartz thingy Nick.


Was great to meet ya Batz...


----------



## NickB (29/5/09)

> Half-fix doesnt have any gas does he???????



He has plenty, just not CO2.............. :icon_vomit: Either way I'll be bringing my SodaStream bottle at least, if not the Converted Extingui.....ahem....fully legal and safe gas bottle that NOONE should have an issue with..... :unsure: 










J/K about the extra litres mate, it hardly makes up for the petrol you used getting here! Glad you could finally make it to a brewing function!!!!!


Batz - anytime mate... You're always welcome at the NickCave. The (sch)Porter blew about 2 days after you buggers drank it all on me.... <_< Is definitely on the 'To-Brew' list soon... Just put down a Smoked Porter with Peated Malt instead of Rauch.... Should be interesting to see the results! 

Cheers!


----------



## clean brewer (12/6/09)

> 10.00 KG BB Galaxy
> 
> Mashed @ 66C for nearly 2 hours in the end
> 
> ...



Little update on the Brews from the day, the Shared brew with Nick finished about 1.010(fermented on my A.I.P.A 1056 Yeast-cake) and just kegged it, sample tastes awesome, dry-hopped it in a tea-ball with 6gr of Nelson Sauvin(ill pull it out after 5 days)...  Sav is probably gonna be around my house tomoz night so we will be able to report back after 1 day in the keg but it tastes the goods.... :icon_drunk: 

"Pillar of Stout" is tasting wicked too, finished at 1.015(fermented on US-04 yeast-cake from E.S.B from 1.054 and about 5%.. Just kegged it also so will report back on that aswell...

 CB 

P.S. Is Sav a safe drinking partner????? :unsure:


----------



## Sully (12/6/09)

More to the point, can Sav keep up with you? You broke Chappo last weekend.... h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (12/6/09)

Sully said:


> More to the point, can Sav keep up with you? You broke Chappo last weekend....



:lol: :lol: 




Where is Chappo? Not :icon_vomit: is he............. :unsure:


----------

